# Things to be done!



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,


I'm in 6th October and need help to sort out the below.

1) Can you advise me where I can get replacement cushions for a Rattan L shaped Garden furniture? Not too expensive

2). I need my rugs and furnisher upholstery cleaned (very dusty and needs to be 
freshened up. Is there a company that will come to the house to do this, if so cost, 
again not too expensive

Ops! Can someone recommend a ladies hairdressers in the same area. Sorry to be so random.
TIA


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi]if you find anyone to clean your carpets - I will also be interested.

Haridressers - there is Mohammed Sageer at Arkan - but be prepared to pay the best part of 1000 LE for a cut and colour. Or at Dandy Mall there is one called Zacheria (1st floor - not far from the book shop) - much cheaper and very busy. But if your Arabic isn't fantastic then you may need someone to translate for you or you will not get what you want.


----------

